# 2005 BowTech Bows... "Official" sneek peek



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

Here it is! The first look!

Constitution

40 1/4 ATA 
8 1/4 Brace


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks, Todd! I guess we now know what the Equalizer system will look like.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Got any more pics?


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

MORE! MORE! how about a close up of the cam/string setup, thats all i want to see.


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 13, 2004)

*Deflexed?*

Is it just me, or does that riser look at least neutral or perhaps even slightly deflexed? On a Bowtech? Who woulda' thunk it?


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

but how fast is it?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Daemonspeeding said:


> *but how fast is it? *


If I remember right it's 308 or so. Not too shabby for 8"+  Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*?*

With all that riser material ..................... why such a small sight window ???


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: ?*



pintojk said:


> *With all that riser material ..................... why such a small sight window ??? *


Remember that is a very long riser, and the sight window is larger than it appears. Figure the sight window is roughly 1/4 of the total riser length, or 7.5"...the Pro40 by comparison has a sight window of 6.5". Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*SPEC'S*

WE NEED SPEC'S!!

And call me crazy, but it looks alot like a cam&1/2????
PAtrick


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

When did the cam& 1/2 ever come without a split harness and two cables, not one??


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

cam.5 uses a single floating yoke harness

HCA was using the harness system without yokes on the Pro cams and Hatchet cams back inthe 80's and early 90's and switched to the split harness later due to the single harness puting too much stress on only one side of the cam causing wear on the bushings on that side of the cam and also making the cam lean due to wear

if bowtech used a split limb they could not use this harness because it would put too much pre load on one side of the cam causing excessive cam lean
I think the floating yoke is the best harness because the instant pre load is put on the harness it will equalize the amount of load on both sides of the limbs thue canceling out cam lean due to too much unequal load on the limbs


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

cam.5 uses a single floating yoke harness

HCA was using the harness system without yokes on the Pro cams and Hatchet cams back inthe 80's and early 90's and switched to the split harness later due to the single harness puting too much stress on only one side of the cam causing wear on the bushings on that side of the cam and also making the cam lean due to wear

if bowtech used a split limb they could not use this harness because it would put too much pre load on one side of the cam causing excessive cam lean
I think the floating yoke is the best harness because the instant pre load is put on the harness it will equalize the amount of load on both sides of the limbs thue canceling out cam lean due to too much unequal load on the limbs


----------

